# Tool Tote (as in Roy Underhill's Apprentice book)



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

This is a 'work in process' for my grandson's first birthday.

It's a Tool Tote from Roy Underhill's book...

I hope I can finish in time... If I don't, so be it... will not rush it.










http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/data/939/TylerToolTote01.jpg










http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/data/939/TylerToolTote02.jpg










http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/data/939/TylerToolTote03.jpg


http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showgallery.php?cat=939&ppuser=0


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Uh Joe, this is for his 1st birthday? You are thinking he may have difficulties carrying his rattle and pacifier at the same time?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Did you buy a CraveWright Machine ?? , If so I sure would like to see a snapshot of the one you got  new or used ? from Sears or from CW or off eBay ??
I think I recall you saying you have a mate that has one ,, not to sure if that's right or not ..

Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> This is a 'work in process' for my grandson's first birthday.
> 
> It's a Tool Tote from Roy Underhill's book...
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> Uh Joe, this is for his 1st birthday? You are thinking he may have difficulties carrying his rattle and pacifier at the same time?


   He won't be carrying it around for longer than that! 

I picture it as a place to PUT his rattles & toys, etc. until he's ready for other things... then other things... and more... until we get to the Tools. 

I tend to be a long-range thinker.  

... but, besides... I just HAD to make him 'something'... didn't I?  

White Oak should last a lifetime... yes?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Did you buy a CraveWright Machine ?? , If so I sure would like to see a snapshot of the one you got  new or used ? from Sears or from CW or off eBay ??
> I think I recall you saying you have a mate that has one ,, not to sure if that's right or not ..
> ...


Bob, somewhere I mentioned that it was done on a friends machine.

As it turned out, after he finished my two projects for the machine, one of the table flappers broke, he called Sears, they wanted it back & gave him a full refund INCLUDING freight!! Now, he can buy a new one On Sale if he wants to... I don't think he will buy it again.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Joe Lyddon said:
> 
> 
> > This is a 'work in process' for my grandson's first birthday.
> ...


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> . . .
> I picture it as a place to PUT his rattles & toys, etc. until he's ready for other things... then other things... and more... until we get to the Tools.
> 
> I tend to be a long-range thinker.
> ...


Isn't that the great thing about a handcrafted wood item.
It's attractive and serviceable for a lifetime -- or two or three.
And more importantly -- it comes with a part of the person who made it - and becomes forever a connection to them.
SUPER gift.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

That's to bad but good in a way that Sears took it back , some people should not have one...I should would like to know what a "table flapper" is ?

Just in case I need to check the one I have..

---------------



Joe Lyddon said:


> Bob, somewhere I mentioned that it was done on a friends machine.
> 
> As it turned out, after he finished my two projects for the machine, one of the table flappers broke, he called Sears, they wanted it back & gave him a full refund INCLUDING freight!! Now, he can buy a new one On Sale if he wants to... I don't think he will buy it again.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

The little table extenders that fold down on each side!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Joe

He is lucky that Sears took it back, the extenders don't come into play unless you are doing long stock, sounds like miss using the machine.
But Sears is great about that, taking it back for anything.. 
The drive belts hold it up over the extenders about 1/16" they are just some support when it moves the stock out almost all the way, (help take the load off the rollers) it's always under the bit/drive rollers so to speak.....







Joe Lyddon said:


> The little table extenders that fold down on each side!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Neat idea Joe. The carvewright work really sets it off. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Project update (didn't finish it in time...)

Getting there... slowly...
http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showgallery.php?cat=939&ppuser=0


Have to make the tricky mortices for the handle into the ends...
... make the handle...
Then figure out how to color & fill the lettering with epoxy without making a huge mess out of it.   Sure glad I have the test board to play with!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Joe,

Looks like you are moving right along. I wouldn't worry about being a little tardy as I think you are wise going for the quality instead.

I think he is going to be proud as he grows older and knows "grandpa" made it just for him.

That is an in interesting looking miter tool. Never seen one like that before.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob N said:


> Joe,
> That is an in interesting looking miter tool. Never seen one like that before.


I bought that lil goody a few years ago... the 1st one that was made For Sale! I FINALLY had a project where I really needed it... I placed the tool up against it, got the angle, and tightened it up. I could then use it for all of the angles I needed... left, right, etc. Glad I got it! I don't know if the guy is still selling them or not... his website is still there!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That sure is a cool tool for angles Joe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Tool Tote Joe 

What kind of wheels are you going to put on it. ?

wagon type or roller type ?
The Oak-Park type would look great on that one.
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=WJIG--

--------------


Joe Lyddon said:


> Project update (didn't finish it in time...)
> 
> Getting there... slowly...
> http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showgallery.php?cat=939&ppuser=0
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Nice Tool Tote Joe
> 
> What kind of wheels are you going to put on it. ?
> --------------


Bob,

I guess I failed to mention that this is a portable fitness center TOO!

When he gets tired with the Right, he can do the Left!

:sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Did I miss something ?, he is just a year old right ?
Two 3/8" holes in the base and two steel rods and 4 wheels made with the Oak-Park Wheel jigs and he can just hang on and push it, no lifting needed...to small to try and turn it but I'm sure he would have great fun just pushing it ,then remove the wheels some day...  and then put on a handle.




Joe Lyddon said:


> Bob,
> 
> I guess I failed to mention that this is a portable fitness center TOO!
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Did I miss something ?, he is just a year old right ?
> Two 3/8" holes in the base and two steel rods and 4 wheels made with the Oak-Park Wheel jigs and he can just hang on and push it, no lifting needed...to small to try and turn it but I'm sure he would have great fun just pushing it ,then remove the wheels some day...  and then put on a handle.


When Roy Underhill does it, I'll do it.   :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

OK . what every...


----------

